# The 50 Greatest Female Characters in Video Game History



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*The 50 Greatest Female Characters in Video Game History*

(www.twitchguru.com) 
There have been plenty of memorable female video game characters throughout the history of gaming. With Valentine's Day in mind, it's time to pay tribute to the greatest heroines, damsels in distress and femmes fatales in video and PC game history


----------

